# How to create a canned custom install?



## jmcguckin (Oct 23, 2019)

I have a bunch of servers that i’d like to have identical installs. Is there some way to install Freebsd on one server, set kernel options, zfs raided root disk, etc - then clone that install onto other servers via pixieboot?

thanks,

joe


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2019)

Look into creating a custom install with bsdinstall(8). And also pxeboot(8). There used to be an article about setting up a "Jumpstart" server but it's rather old. It may still provide lots of clues though. Don't look too hard at the details, make sure to verify things with the current pxeboot(8) man page.





__





						FreeBSD Jumpstart Guide
					





					people.freebsd.org
				






jmcguckin said:


> pixieboot?


It's PXE, which is pronounced as 'pixie'.


----------

